# Electric Blue Diet



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

My electric blue will only eat flakes and an occasional shrimp pellet I have tried several other pellets an he does not even seem to want anything to do with them any suggestions? I am just concerned that this diet will not allow him to grow at any where near the rate that my regular jd is due to eating pellets and about anything else I put in there! Especially since blue's grow rate is much slower the regular dempseys.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i have had good luck with hikari cichlid gold sinking pellet. my electric blues don't really go to the surface so this is a good option for them. Other than that occasionally bloodworms. Of course i don't think the sinking pellets come in baby pellet form so i have mini pellet. how big is your electric blue? also i found that my electric blues go crazy for TetraCichlid Cichlid Crisps. They are a little thicker than normal flake and have a veggie side to them as well. Half algae extract, half essential nutrition it says. I just find that when I put stuff in the tank that floats (freeze dried brine shrimp, floating pellet) the electric blues tend to ignore it. but good luck to you sir!


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

He is a juvenile about 2" I just had to switch him due to some aggression. He was in with a jd and she was just too aggressive so iam going let him grow out in my community tank and then try to reintroduce them.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah i was thinking the normal jack would just out compete it with food, i have some normal jacks in a separate 55 and they are allllll pigs. the ebjd's are just more laid back when it comes to feeding.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

I fed him some frozen blood worms tonight and he loved them so I will stick with those and look for the sinking pellets thanks man! How often can I feed him bloodworms?


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i would make bloodworms just a treat, try to get him on a diet of the sinking pellets. I don't think I've run into a fish that didn't like bloodworms haha


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Try frozen Mysis shrimp...much better nutritionally than bloodworms, but your JD will love it. Also, you can just cut up pieces of shrimp from your grocery store---my cichlids (actually all of my fish, even the non-cichlids) go nuts over it. I cut up pieces of various sizes.


----------



## rickscics (May 3, 2006)

As a Long time breeder of EBJD, I think using HBH soft spirulina is the best way to keep your fish nice and blue and they crave this diet. I also use Live california black worms which keeps them extremely colorfull and spoiled. I also use HBH tropical crumble and cichlid crisps. Check this out my friend if you think I'm just ranting.


----------



## yuriart10 (Oct 17, 2010)

ebjdftw said:


> yeah i was thinking the normal jack would just out compete it with food, i have some normal jacks in a separate 55 and they are allllll pigs. the ebjd's are just more laid back when it comes to feeding.


I also think so.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

So I tried him with sinking pellets looks at them and just swims away. well i guess he will just stay small for ever hahaha. Rickscics-when u say HBH what r u talking about?


----------



## rickscics (May 3, 2006)

diggler81 said:


> So I tried him with sinking pellets looks at them and just swims away. well i guess he will just stay small for ever hahaha. Rickscics-when u say HBH what r u talking about?


HBH is the brand trade mark,find their products at www.jehmco.com or google HBH fish food. :fish:


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a picture of myEbjd
http://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy20 ... ric%20Blue%


----------

